# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ενισχυτής κεραίας FM για αυτοκίνητο

## nchatzitou

Υγεία σε όλους , :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

   Τυχαία ανακάλυψα  το ενδιαφέρον site σας , το οποίο θάλεγα ότι είναι  πολύ εξειδικευμένο για μένα που έχω λίγες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών. :Confused1: 
  Ο σκοπός της επίσκεψης  μου είναι μια ερώτηση.
  Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει ένα  ενισχυτή κεραίας FM για αυτοκίνητο , με εγγυημένη την καλή του απόδοση . Και αυτό το λέω γιατί έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο για να αγοράσω (από Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό ) και όλα μου φάνηκαν ίδια , χωρίς να ξέρω πιο είναι το καλό . :Angry: 
    Άλλοι αναγράφουν το gain , άλλοι όχι , άλλοι αναφέρουν το S/N ( θόρυβο)  άλλοι όχι .Επίσης εκτός από σκέτο ενισχυτή κεραίας FM  , υπάρχουν και ενισχυτές με κεραία.
  Πάντως αν υπάρχει και ένα πολύ καλό ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα , όχι κάτι απλό , θα το ήθελα , για να το φτιάξω μόνος μου. Ακόμη και μια καλή ιδέα για αυτοσχέδια κεραία στο αυτοκίνητο.
  Θα θελα τις γνώμες σας και την εμπειρία σας.
  Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## FM1

Γειά σου Νίκο και καλώς ήρθες :Rolleyes: 

Για δές σε καλύπτει κάτι τέτοιο?
_
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42513_

----------


## nchatzitou

Τελικά την βρήκα τη λύση .

σας παρουσιάζω μια φθηνή αλλά πολύ καλή υποποίηση λήψης FM στο αυτοκίνητο .
Κατ' αρχήν αγόρασα μία κεραία για αυτοκίνητο (βάσης) την οποία στήριξα στο κέντρο , εσωτερικά , του πίσω παμπρίζ . Αν θέλετε την βάζεται και εξωτερικά .Η τιμή της κεραίας ήταν περίπου 7€ .
Κατόπιν παρήγγειλα από ebay τον ενισχητή κεραίας FM:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=350155350855
ο οποίος μου κόστισε 15€ .
Σύνδεσα τον ενισχητή με τα 12V και την έξοδο της κεραίας του στο ράδιο . Κατόπιν σύνδεσα την κεραία από το πίσω παμπρίζ , με μαύρο μικρό ομοαξονικό 75Ω με ένα αρσενικό βίσμα κεραίας , το οποίο σύνδεσα στον ενισχητή.Προσοχή το καλώδιο από κεραία σε ενισχητή ,να μην έχει ενώσεις , να είναι μονοκόματο .Επίσης μην ξεχάσετε να γειώσετε την κεραία.
Ο ενισχητής έχει και κουμπάκι ON OFF για να μη μπουκώνει κάποιο ισχυρό σήμα (σταθμό) που δέχεται.

Περιττό να σας πώ για λήψη  :W00t:  
Δεν υπάρχει σταθμός που να μην τον πιάνω  :Rolleyes: 

Ότι απορείες έχετε , εδώ ήμαστε.

----------


## sv6hmn

φιλε νικο τι κεραια ειναι αυτη απο το ebay ψαχνομε και εγω, μπορεις να στηλεις φωτο η καποιο λινκ να δω;

----------


## SRF

> φιλε νικο τι κεραια ειναι αυτη απο το ebay ψαχνομε και εγω, μπορεις να στηλεις φωτο η καποιο λινκ να δω;



Τελευταίο μήνυμα ήταν 05-02-*2009*, 17:29  !!! Πως το ξέθαψες? Δεν νομίζω ότι θα πάρεις απάντηση... αφού αυτός που το έγραψε έχει να γράψει από τότε στο φόρουμ!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## wizard_xrc

χαχαχαχα  :Lol: 
THREADZOMBIE.jpg

----------


## maouna

ενδιαφερον ακουγεται ενας τετοιοσ ενυσχυτης για το σπιτι

----------

